# How to wire to GFCI's with one line?



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

When you buy a new GFCI the package comes with a bunch of *GFCI "Protected" *labels because the most common way to wire a bathroom GFCI circuit is to install one GFCI device at the head of the circuit and install the bathroom downstream duplex outlets to the upstream GFCI Load terminals. Install the *GFCI Protected* labels on the faceplate of the protected downstream duplex outlets.



> *from Pass & Seymore FAQ*
> *Q:* *How many receptacles can be installed and protected on the load side a Pass & Seymour/Legrand GFCI?*
> 
> *A:* The number of receptacles installed downstream of a GFCI will be determined by the size of the branch circuit and the estimated load. It is not uncommon to have four to six receptacles being protected downstream from a GFCI.


Don't connect the Bath lights to the GFCI circuit unless it requires GFCI protection e.g. a light in the shower.

.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Here is another illustration of using a GFCI's Load terminals:


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Where two load lines branch off at an outlet box with a receptacle, use just one GFCI receptacle unit with line terminals connected to the feeding line. Connect both ongoing load (sub)circuits to the GFCI load terminals.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

PaliBob said:


> Don't connect the Bath lights to the GFCI circuit unless it requires GFCI protection e.g. a light in the shower.
> 
> .


A light in a shower does NOT need GFI protection.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> A light in a shower does NOT need GFI protection.


Pete of course you're right unless there is a listing requirement in the light or there is a local Code amendment.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

PaliBob said:


> Pete of course you're right unless there is a listing requirement in the light or there is a local Code amendment.


Precisely! :thumbsup:


----------



## gante (Jan 17, 2008)

Well, what I did is I installed two GFI's in the box for the bathroom. This bathroom has this box with four outlets. I thought about using only one GFI and connect the two loads to the load of the single GFI what I did not want to have an empty hole next to it. Any way, I connected the main line to GFI 1 and jumped it to the line terminals on GFI 2. Then I connected the two load lines, one to each GFI. Is this fine too?. It seems to work fine. I guess I am just splitting the line between the two GFI's. I really don't expect the four outlets to be used at the same time. I would have prefered to have only one GFI but I did not want to deal with replacing the "two space" box with a "single space" box.


----------



## hayewe farm (Mar 15, 2009)

Actually you only needed one GFCI. Wire as per PaliBob picture for the GCFI and first receptacle then attach wires from the from the other screws on the first regular receptacle to the third receptacle and from it to the fourth. All would be GFCI protected. What you did will also be fine.


----------

